# Best disc layout setup with three discs for novice user



## Lukas Veselovsky (Jul 6, 2016)

I want install after few years again FreeBSD on my PC, who is used as desktop maybe quiet as a file server.

I have in three discs:
1) new 120GB SSD / or old 80GB WD
and two identical
2) Toshiba with advanced format 1TB disk
3) Toshiba with advanced format 1TB disk

Maybe I do partitioning it like this:
1)
80GB disk --> * with freebsd-root-UFS and freebsd-swap 3,5GB --> default
and after install freebsd-boot to new environment and do one big UFS part for home with 4K option, for third disc I do that some

Please any suggestion how to do best partition setup with three discs? I am not expert for this.


----------



## Jake Swensen (Jul 8, 2016)

This guide was helpful when I recently installed FreeBSD on my laptop with 120 GB SSD:
http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/ssd.html

Many OS setup guides warn that on an SSD a separate SWAP partition should not be created as it may lead to drive degradation.  A swap file can be created instead of a swap partition.

I only created two partitions:
- 80 GB root to hold the OS
- 40 GB /usr to hold user data, config files, and virtual machine images

This makes it easy to re-install the OS on just the first partition in case an installation error is encountered.  The user data and program settings on the second partition would remain intact.


----------



## yukiteruamano (Jul 15, 2016)

I have this layout on my system (250GB HDD)

/ -> 15 GB
swap -> 4 GB
/usr -> 50 GB
/usr/home -> 115 GB
/var -> 20 GB
/tmp -> 15 GB # DVD-DL, compile software, etc...


----------

